
Where Web UI Libraries Are Heading - ryansolid
https://dev.to/ryansolid/where-web-ui-libraries-are-heading-4pcm
======
pier25
Nice read!

I think the ultimate approach to front end will be streaming SSR + partial
hydration like Marko does, for the first request. Then a client side router
that loads pieces of HTML a la AJAX that are also partially hydrated from code
splitted pieces of JS.

Obviously all neatly tied into a framework that runs on a Node/Deno server or
a cloud function, and allows you to focus on simply making components.

~~~
ryansolid
Yeah I think that is the convergence point. Marko actually has a bit of a head
start in some ways. But they need to look at the client part which I imagine
with users like EBay is less necessary. React is likely getting pretty close,
but I think their library size is making them consider how to remove the
client routing piece. Preact still has the hurtle of getting their rendering
as powerful as React Concurrent Mode. Solid's primitives are small and a nice
stand in for Concurrent mode, but has the loosest data model which makes
hydration tricky. But it will happen as all pieces are independently solved.
It's actually not that simple for anyone to put it all together.

